

3D-printed exoskeleton helps young girl use her arms - Dinoguy1000
http://futuretimeline.net/blog/2012/08/5.htm

======
kaib
This is _totally_ why I get up every morning. We are working on Tinkercad
which is a super easy to use CAD tool so that more people can design things
for these 3D printing devices. There is a ton of people out there, from small
children to research scientists who have ideas that can make the world better
and just need a way to express them. Super stuff, thank you for sharing! :-)

------
rickdangerous1
This technology can not progress fast enough. Not even an exponential curve is
fast enough for this.

~~~
rickdangerous1
If you work on this technology the world should cancel all your leave until
2025.

~~~
CWIZO
Umm what?

~~~
rickdangerous1
There are people who suffer because this technology either doesn't exist yet
or is unavailable in their area...therefore the progress of this technology
needs to sped up. As a joke I'm saying that all the leave should be cancelled
for these engineers until the technology is available to the people who need
it.

~~~
melling
There are 7 billion people on the planet. Most don't go to college. Heck, even
of those who do, most don't work on anything interesting. The real trick is to
get a lot more people working on problems that matter.

~~~
yes_but_also
Therefore all leave should be cancelled for people who aren't currently
working on this technology?

~~~
melling
"The real trick is to get a lot more people working on problems that matter."
In other words, we can rely on a few people doing important work or we could
get more people in the "game." There will be plenty of time off for everyone

------
ars
What does it do? Do the springs countweight her arms to give them neutral
weight?

~~~
iamwil
I think that's the case. Early in the video, she was saying that she couldn't
lift her arms anymore. It's like wearing exo-armor all the time for super
strength.

~~~
agumonkey
I hope it will act as a gateway/threshold, now she can use her arms it might
activate changes/growth in her upper body.

------
shin_lao
Do you know what disease causes that sort of problem?

~~~
Dinoguy1000
The video description on YouTube says it's arthrogryposis.

------
jerrya
That was very cool. And yes, definitely reminded me of Aliens.

